
The Lost City of Heracleion - diodorus
https://daily.jstor.org/the-lost-city-of-heracleion/
======
caymanjim
This article is light on content and even lighter on photos. I poked around
for some better articles, and there are some out there, but I didn't find
anything worth linking. I'd love to see an extensive article from National
Geographic.

~~~
jburgess777
The British museum had an exhibition called “Sunken Cities: Egypt’s Lost
Worlds” which included Heracleion. There is a book about the exhibition
available and the BBC made a documentary which is available on iPlayer (for
those with a TV license in the UK)

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04lss20](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04lss20)

------
tetraca
I saw artifacts from this city in an exhibit, "Egypt's Sunken Cities". It's
pretty awesome. They go through the rituals and celebrations each day for a
festival for Osiris that was celebrated in the city, and later show the
cultural exchange and syncreticism between the ancient Greeks and Egyptians.

~~~
cat199
it's a very good point that is lost or buried in 'the west' (e.g. anglophone
world) that greek-egyptian connections have been present and fairly strong for
centuries and millennia and continue to this day

~~~
tamizhar
> the west' (e.g. anglophone world)

hmm... just for clarity for a non westerner, is Germany and France not part of
the default West, as they are not anglophones?

~~~
coldtea
Has Germany ever been truly part of the West?

[https://www.hsozkult.de/publicationreview/id/reb-23043](https://www.hsozkult.de/publicationreview/id/reb-23043)

~~~
cat199
I'd say yes:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Roman_Empire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Roman_Empire)

also, this was misphrased on my part. I started to mean 'the west', but
realized I could only speak to my experience of perceptions of greek-egyption
relations in 'the anglophone west' and mis-parenthesized the west as
anglophone only.

the above article is good at pointing out that central / continental
perspective of the last several hundred years is or has been different from
that in the low countries + uk (and it's offshoots).. but seems to ignore the
historical background of this w/r/t the protestant reformation (see HRH link
^); prior to this, 'the west' was western christendom, and the general
alliance of the same countries generally continues today in modern post-
enlightement/secular form (EU/Nato).

